# Twisp Charging



## Heinrich913 (18/5/16)

Hi people I have a Twisp clearo and I want to charge it. But at the moment it goes red then starts flashing in different colours and does not even charge. 

What can i do?


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/5/16)

Heinrich913 said:


> Hi people I have a Twisp clearo and I want to charge it. But at the moment it goes red then starts flashing in different colours and does not even charge.
> 
> What can i do?



Hi there bud
How old is the twisp? And when last did you use it?


----------



## Heinrich913 (19/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi there bud
> How old is the twisp? And when last did you use it?


It's about a few montgmonths old. And I used it 2 dayd ago


----------



## Phillip868 (19/5/16)

Heinrich913 said:


> Hi people I have a Twisp clearo and I want to charge it. But at the moment it goes red then starts flashing in different colours and does not even charge.
> 
> What can i do?


Hi @Heinrich913 
When I still used the ego style batteries and even the Vision spinner II I used to have the same issue on multiple occasions and what works best is to
get a toothpick and lift the pin on the battery contact point and do the same with the charger. only about 1mm should be enough. 
Does it fire at all? If it does, your charger may be damaged. Sketch is not to scale, I am a pretty bad artist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Heinrich913 (19/5/16)

Phillip868 said:


> Hi @Heinrich913
> When I still used the ego style batteries and even the Vision spinner II I used to have the same issue on multiple occasions and what works best is to
> get a toothpick and lift the pin on the battery contact point and do the same with the charger. only about 1mm should be enough.
> Does it fire at all? If it does, your charger may be damaged. Sketch is not to scale, I am a pretty bad artist.


Will try thanks


----------

